# مجموعة ترانيم لعيد القيامة



## cobcob (12 أبريل 2009)

*بمناسبة قرب عيد القيامة 

مجموعة ترانيم عن القيامة

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين*

*المسيح فام من بين الاموات  - فيروز

خريستوس انيستى ( المسيح قام ) – بشاير فرح – الحياة الافضل

ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ – صادقة يا رب مواعيدك – دير مارجرجس للراهبات

القيامة قوة

عند شق الفجر باكر

فى ذلك الفجر

فى فجر يوم الاحد

فى فجر يوم الحد

قام المسيح 

قام حقا

قام ربى – ليديا شديد

قصيدة قم لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
شريط قم – فريق كلمة الحياة

قصيدة قم لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
شريط الرب قريب – فريق فتيات الانبا رويس

خريستوس انيستى – ترنيمة باللغة القبطية والعربية
المعلم زاهر اندراوس

ليت أنوار قيامتك*​
*ترانيم الاطفال​*
*انا انا ديك

خريستوس انيستى – الو بابا يسوع

صحانى يسوع من بدرى – يوم العيد – فريق ترينتى

واحد اتنين تلاتة  – يوم العيد – فريق ترينتى

كانت الدنيا فى عز الليل - كرنفال*​

*مع تحيات
فريق عمل قسم الترانيم​*


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2009)

*مجموووووعه ترانيم جميله بجد

جاااااااارى التحميل طبعااااااااااااا

منتحرمش ولا منك ولا من اسرة الترانيم ولا المنتدى كله يا كوبكوبتى

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمر*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا كوبكوب
كل سنه وانتى بخيرر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

مجموعه راااااااااااائع يا كوبكوب 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على الترانيم 

  ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم  ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي علي الترانيم الجميله


----------



## anosh (13 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى ماريان على المجهود الجميل ده كله انتى و كل فريق عمل قسم الترانيم 
و كل سنه و المنتدى كله بالف خير *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 أبريل 2009)

مجموعة روووعة
حلوة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## ellordpepo (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع و ربنا يبارك حياتك                                                                                                                                                                                     سمير


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2009)

*اممممممممم
لا بقى 
الموضوع بتاعك فريق الترانيم الىلهو انا وانتى انا مرفعتش من دول حاجة 
يبقا الموضوع بتاعك لوحدك 
انتى عاوزة تدبسينى ولا ايه 
*​


----------



## cobcob (14 أبريل 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *اممممممممم
> لا بقى
> الموضوع بتاعك فريق الترانيم الىلهو انا وانتى انا مرفعتش من دول حاجة
> يبقا الموضوع بتاعك لوحدك
> ...



*عيب يا ابنى دى اسرار قسم ماتطلعش بره
وبعدين انا كتبت كده باعتبار انك هاتضيف ترانيم تانية غير دى كمان
هو الموضوع يكمل من غير لمساتك يا جو ؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t30::t30::t30:​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااا يا كوبكوب

كل سنه وانت طيبة


----------



## tonylovejesus (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا  ليكى


----------



## ماريتا (16 أبريل 2009)

_ترانيم جميلة اووووووووووى يا كوبكوب_
_ربنا يبااااارك حيااااتك يا حبيبتى_
_وكل سنة وانتى طيبة_​


----------



## bodo (18 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا خالص


----------



## مينا منير بطرس (21 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام


----------



## abanoubnader (21 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ويا ريت تكون قيامتنا مع المسيح روحيا ونبدا معه الحياة الجديدة التي اعطانا اياها++++++++++++++++++[happy easter


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى على الترانيم الجميلة ربنا ياركك


----------



## yolyana (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع و ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك و كل سنه و المنتدى كله بالف خير


----------



## توتة2 (24 مارس 2010)

الترانيم جميلة بجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا للترانيم الجميله

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*


----------



## bant el mase7 (27 مارس 2010)

الرب يباركك  ترانيم جميلة جدا


----------



## مارى ميخائيل (13 أبريل 2010)

ترنيمه روعه جامده موت


----------

